# 14th Degree Ring



## ncm_pkt (May 22, 2010)

I wish we still did it old school where we actually wore the rings...Do any brothers know of any websites where I may find a decent priced 14th degree ring? Silver, GP, or Gold. Most that I've found are pricey. Thanks


----------



## Bigmel (May 22, 2010)

Every once in a while you find then on ebay.  take it and have have it polished look like a new one. here is a link,  I did not realize they had gone up.  the last one I bought for a friend was only about 125.00.  check with dallas temple and see what they are charging now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/14k-YG-Mens-Sco...em&pt=Metal_Fashion_Rings&hash=item2c548ea6a4


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 8, 2011)

I noticed and comminted on the 14th degree ring of brother David Fernandez DDGM 30-E this morning in a coffee shop.  It's a great idea and a good way to dsicuss what I believe to be the most important symbol of freemasonry, the triangle and yod.  I often do discuss the triangle, probably the world's oldest known symbol of the diety, with members of the brotherhood as well as those from the profane world.  Everyone has heard of the Golden Rule.  However, most are surprised that the concept is one of the tendants of all religions world-wide.  The more we know about each other the easier it is to accept each other.  I hope!


----------



## Colt.barker (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not scottish rite yet, I'm waiting for the festival in April. But what do you mean you don't wear the rings any more? I was looking forward to wearing it..


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 24, 2011)

You can still wear the ring Colt. Used to be when you went through your degrees, they gave you a ring to wear.  Now you or someone else has to buy one separately.


----------



## J.N.Wiggs (Mar 3, 2011)

Is the symbology (sp) explained during the degrees?  I'll be receiving my grandfathers 14th degree ring soon and was just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Beathard (Mar 3, 2011)

Simple answer. Yes.


----------



## tomasball (Mar 3, 2011)

We usually give out one encased in a lucite pyramid.  It's shiny, but God only knows what it's really made of.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 3, 2011)

Austin Tx is giving the wearable rings out again.


----------



## tomasball (Mar 3, 2011)

That's good news.  It seemed to me likely that would come back.  As I see it, the trend now is for people petitioning the Scottish Rite to be more serious about it...now that we've divested of the brethren who just wanted to get into the Shrine.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 3, 2011)

Of course, 20 or 30 years of dues from a Shriner sure help pay the bills... even if they never showed up.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you give me an idea of where the Austin Valley buys those rings? I would really like to buy one.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 6, 2011)

I will check tomorrow.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Mar 10, 2011)

now i'm not sure if Dallas is giving us the pyramid or a wearable ring at this reunion... when they measured me for my hat, they measured me for a ring too. BUT that could be so that all I have to do to buy one is give them my name and the payment. TBH, I would definitely prefer a wearable ring to a paperweight that will probably not get used.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 5, 2011)

At my recent reunion, we got the pyramid, but they also had some rings available for $40.  Nothing too fancy, just 10kt gold rings.  In my line of work, expensive rings don't last anyway.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Apr 6, 2011)

Must have been 10kt plated. A 10K gold ring should be hundreds of dollars, not $40, due to current gold prices.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 6, 2011)

Esoteric Theurgist said:


> Must have been 10kt plated. A 10K gold ring should be hundreds of dollars, not $40, due to current gold prices.


 
Oh... yes, 10kt gold *plated*.  Our pockets aren't that fat up here in NC.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 11, 2011)

i intend to snag one of the 14th degree rings at the next stated meeting. I picked up a nice (yet cheap) stainless steel ring like this one... http://bit.ly/fml71v  cause it looks cool. It kinda looks like heavy metal jewelry, even lol.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's what get's me about my Valley:  The pyramid is ~$30.  The 10K plated ring is $40.  If we STOPPED BUYING A PYRAMID NOBODY WANTS and saved $10 somewhere else - we could give all the candidates a ring.  /sigh...


----------



## Txmason (Apr 17, 2011)

Not to interrupt the conversation, but I am interested in joining an apparent body, and I have a lot of good close friends in the Scottish rite. What can you tell me about the SR? If I join, would I  able to lend my talents as a photographer? What is the SR? What will I learn? Etc. How do I join? 

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 18, 2011)

Txmason said:
			
		

> Not to interrupt the conversation, but I am interested in joining an apparent body, and I have a lot of good close friends in the Scottish rite. What can you tell me about the SR? If I join, would I  able to lend my talents as a photographer? What is the SR? What will I learn? Etc. How do I join?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry



Jerry -

The quickest way to get all the basic-level info you need is to check out the Scottish Rite, Southern Jurisdiction website (www.scottishrite.org).  Another good page is the Valley of Jacksonville website (www.aasrvalleyofjax.org).  

I think a lot of you questions will be answered there.

There are a ton of volunteering opportunities.  A photographer is always good to have around at reunions.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 18, 2011)

http://jewelry.shop.ebay.com/Rings-/137856/i.html?_nkw=scottish+rite&_frs=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359
This link should work for a day or two, it is to the Masonic, Rings, Scottish Rite section on ebay...


----------



## Mac (Apr 21, 2011)

Txmason said:


> What can you tell me about the SR? If I join, would I  able to lend my talents as a photographer? What is the SR? What will I learn? Etc. How do I join?


 Brother Tony was right about those resources being able to answer your questions.

Anecdotally, I would like to vouch for the accuracy of the statement that it's the "College of Freemasonry."  Since I have joined, I have learned more about a few different religions and more about our degrees and their (real, factual) history and development.  The Master Craftsman Program was a huge boon to the Masonic community, and while it is valuable to non-SR Masons, it is *invaluable* to the SR Mason.  

Sitting through a reunion where you don't see all the degrees (as is the most common practice today) can make you feel like the only important degrees are the ones acted out.  You miss out, for instance, on the 9th-11th degrees which finish one version of the third degree.  You see another way to look at the 3 ruffians and what they each represent, which was particularly eye-opening for me.  The story in the SR seems to me to be a bit deeper than what most people experience in Texas ritual.

The Scottish Rite is an investment in knowledge.  Ben Franklin said something about the interest on such an investment once.


----------

